# Rate this girl (Don’t enter if you’re on nofap)



## Yummyinmytummy (Mar 14, 2019)

IMO she’s at least 8.5/10

https://www.xvideos.com/video460504...nd_sucking_my_cock_-_i_met_her_on_date2v2.com


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 14, 2019)

degenerate/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

Is it an amateur or a professional actress? If it's the latter, what's her name?


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Is it an amateur or a professional actress?


trucels me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> trucels me


I am the only truecel here.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah she’s hot 


TRUE_CEL said:


> Is it an amateur or a professional actress? If it's the latter, what's her name?



JFL


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Yeah she’s hot
> 
> 
> JFL



Can you confirm because im not gonna click that, Got training tomorrow


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Can you confirm because im not gonna click that, Got training tomorrow



Would recommend


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Yeah she’s hot
> 
> 
> JFL


I want to know so I can look without relapsing.


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 14, 2019)

Gorgeous, will fap to later when my balls fill up again/10.

Nofap is the cope btw. If you're single/non-Chad and on nofap all you're doing is torturing yourself.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I want to know so I can look without relapsing.



She’s has that daddy issue look tbh, 



Spoiler



SHES VERY HOT


----------



## Coping (Mar 14, 2019)

Can’t watch whole video cuz of that gay retarded music in background


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 14, 2019)

Brb sleeping so I can have a wet dream


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 14, 2019)

can u just give a pic of her so I don't need to open porn?


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 14, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> can u just give a pic of her so I don't need to open porn?


I think you might want to see the facial expressions she's making to get a full impression of her.


----------



## 712127 (Mar 14, 2019)

very gl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> She’s has that daddy issue look tbh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just lol. So she's an amateur, then? I don't watch amateur porn.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 14, 2019)

Gonna fall asleep so I can have a wet dream


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah 


TRUE_CEL said:


> Just lol. So she's an amateur, then? I don't watch amateur porn.


looks like it I haven’t seen her before kinda poor video quality


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 14, 2019)

Fuck i kinda wanna click.... ffs i cant someone snap a screen on here


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Yeah
> 
> looks like it I haven’t seen her before kinda poor video quality



So, there is no cameraman? Then it's an amateur video. If there is one, but it's low quality, it's a professional production nonetheless, there's just a better version available.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> So, there is no cameraman? Then it's an amateur video. If there is one, but it's low quality, it's a professional production nonetheless, there's just a better version available.


 
No camera man, just watch the video JFL


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Fuck i kinda wanna click.... ffs i cant someone snap a screen on here


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 14, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 30178



AHAHAH ffs that pic is too funny, Big man thx for the snap. it looks like she is really enojying that back message there


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Just lol. So she's an amateur, then? I don't watch amateur porn.


Amateur porn mogs professional porn. I've never fapped to pro porn in my life, it's fake and overproduced IMO.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No camera man, just watch the video JFL


I don't want to fap!!!! But, somebody posted a screenshot. She's good looking, but cake-upmaxxed.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't want to fap!!!! But, somebody posted a screenshot. She's good looking, but cake-upmaxxed.



Is hot as fuck man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Amateur porn mogs professional porn. I've never fapped to pro porn in my life, it's fake and overproduced IMO.


Masturbating to amateur porn is cucked, it's real and those people have feelings for each other. That is why I cannot masturbate to anything that isn't professional porn. At least that is fake, like you said. I don't feel like cucking myself that way.


dogtown said:


> Is hot as fuck man


JBW theory strikes again.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't want to fap!!!! But, somebody posted a screenshot. She's good looking, but cake-upmaxxed.


Remember it's haram


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Masturbating to amateur porn is cucked, it's real and those people have feelings for each other. That is why I cannot masturbate to anything that isn't professional porn. At least that is fake, like you said. I don't feel like cucking myself that way.
> 
> JBW theory strikes again.



How is that JBW lol, mogs everyone at my school tbh ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Remember it's haram


That, too. I still have a porn addiction.


dogtown said:


> How is that JBW lol, mogs everyone at my school tbh ngl


Only a white guy would score that.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> That, too. I still have a porn addiction.
> 
> Only a white guy would score that.



I dunno she could be a bbc liker


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I dunno she could be a bbc liker


I'm a currycel.  Beyond ogre.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I'm a currycel.  Beyond ogre.



Arrange marriage max ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Arrange marriage max ?


Arranged marriages aren't the same as forced marriages. Islam doesn't accept forced marriages. Both the girl and boy have to agree to the marriage, as well as their guardians. And nobody would agree to a marriage with me. I'm an ogre.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Arranged marriages aren't the same as forced marriages. Islam doesn't accept forced marriage. Both the girl and boy have to agree to the marriage, as well as their guardians. And nobody would agree to a marriage with me. I'm an ogre.



You should fix that nose boyo, your life would drastically change


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Just lol. So she's an amateur, then? I don't watch amateur porn.





Paretocel said:


> Amateur porn mogs professional porn. I've never fapped to pro porn in my life, it's fake and overproduced IMO.


Lol @ believing amateur porn exists tbh ngl


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

no way i watch porn
!!!!


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You should fix that nose boyo, your life would drastically change


It would, actually. I would go from truecel to normie.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It would, actually. I would go from truecel to normie.



Please do for you own sanity


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Please do for you own sanity



My sanity broke long ago. There is many ways to go forwards but only one way to stand still


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 14, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Masturbating to amateur porn is cucked, it's real and those people have feelings for each other. That is why I cannot masturbate to anything that isn't professional porn. At least that is fake, like you said. I don't feel like cucking myself that way.


It’s already over for me so I can get off to the emotional connection that exists between other people tbh ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Please do for you own sanity


You're right but I'm stubborn. PM.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

Sure


TRUE_CEL said:


> You're right but I'm stubborn. PM.


 Sure


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 14, 2019)

fuu she's hot tbh, too bad im on nofap


----------



## Esteban1997 (Mar 14, 2019)

Mhmmm yesh


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 14, 2019)

She looks like she smells bad


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> She looks like she smells bad



Wtf is this cope lol


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Wtf is this cope lol



I'd fuck her tho, no doubt. Just the first thibg that popped into my mind


----------



## dogtown (Mar 14, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> I'd fuck her tho, no doubt. Just the first thibg that popped into my mind



Tbh I actually see where your coming from


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Wtf is this cope lol





HorseFace said:


> She looks like she smells bad



TUNAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> TUNAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*anchovies


TRUE_CEL said:


> Is it an amateur or a professional actress? If it's the latter, what's her name?


lisa


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Mar 14, 2019)

7-8 psl



model tier


----------



## theropeking (Mar 14, 2019)

Ugly, disgusting
Looks like a bulgarian trash from germany
&


HorseFace said:


> She looks like she smells bad


^


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 14, 2019)

I only like watching girl on girl porn

she looks like a potential to be heroin addict to me. cute now, but gonna hit the wall sooner or later due to drugs.


Paretocel said:


> It’s already over for me so I can get off to the emotional connection that exists between other people tbh ngl



try just lesbo shit. its two broads so idc if they like each other not, its two vaginas.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JBW theory strikes again.



forced meme. Unless you're a pajeet or a ricecel, Jbw is forced. Otherwise carry on...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> forced meme. Unless you're a pajeet or a ricecel, Jbw is forced. Otherwise carry on...


I'm a pajeetcel.


----------



## buflek (Mar 15, 2019)

deleted? (( anyone has her name?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

Over for deletedvideocels.


----------



## shibo (Mar 18, 2019)

WTF I WAS ABOUT TO JACK OFF AND ITS DELETED


----------



## shibo (Apr 21, 2019)

Need new link


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 21, 2019)

shibo said:


> Need new link





Spoiler












3D Ninja Girl Fucked by Ogre (edited)


Watch 3D Ninja Girl Fucked by Ogre (edited) on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Cartoon sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving anime XXX movies you'll find them here.




www.pornhub.com


----------



## Jaded (Apr 21, 2019)

Just a girl we liked pics.


Смотрите Just a girl we liked pics. - 63 фотки на xHamster.com! xHamster - лучший порносайт с бесплатными порно фотками!




ru.xhamster.com




She’s hot tbh, I’d fuck it.


----------



## shibo (Apr 21, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Just a girl we liked pics.
> 
> 
> Смотрите Just a girl we liked pics. - 63 фотки на xHamster.com! xHamster - лучший порносайт с бесплатными порно фотками!
> ...


Lifesaver


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 21, 2019)

Hot af 


Spoiler












3D Ninja Girl Fucked by Ogre (edited)


Watch 3D Ninja Girl Fucked by Ogre (edited) on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Cartoon sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving anime XXX movies you'll find them here.




bit.do


----------



## Bengt (Apr 21, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Hot af
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Swallow the pill


----------



## FrothySolutions (Apr 21, 2019)

shibo said:


> Need new link



Came back a month later to gravedig? She must be a treasure. 



Jaded said:


> Just a girl we liked pics.
> 
> 
> Смотрите Just a girl we liked pics. - 63 фотки на xHamster.com! xHamster - лучший порносайт с бесплатными порно фотками!
> ...



"Just a girl we liked." Who's "we?" Us? Here on Looksmax? Did someone here make this gallery? Anyway, her lips really make her stand out, but I don't think I'd dig holes to get to her.


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 21, 2019)

Reminder: You will never have her


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 24, 2019)

Video deleted.


----------



## Absi (Apr 26, 2019)

TBOLT said:


> Video deleted.


----------

